# Dark Souls Bildschirm teilweise schwarz



## FarisTarik (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Comunity,

bei ist bei dem Spiel Dark Souls, der Bildschirm im Spiel nicht voll ausgenutzt. Nur etwa das link-obere Viertel des Bildschirm wird verwendet.Alles andere ist schwarz. So kann ich leider nicht vernüftig spielen. Im Inventar wird komischerweise der ganze Bildschirm ausgenutzt. Und auch im Startmenu wird der ganze Bildschirm verwendet.Siehe Screenshots.
Bitte helft mir schnell. 

Danke im Vorraus.
MFG faris

System:
Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition mit DsFIX 0,5 oder 0,2(der Fehler tritt bei beiden Versionen auf).
Auflösung 1920x1080p, 59 Hertz
AmD Athlon X4 640
HD Radeon 6850
4 GB Ram


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Oktober 2012)

Höchstwahrscheinlich: readme vom dsfix nicht gelesen. Du musst im Spiel in den Optionen etwas ausschalten. Ich glaub es war Anti Aliaising, schau wie gesagt am besten in die Readme.

Und ich würde dir sehr empfehlen, dsfix auf die neueste Version upzudaten, wir sind immerhin schon bei 1.7


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2012)

Jep, wenn man den Fan-Fix nutzt, dann muss man im Spiel Anti-Aliasing ausschalten, dann funktioniert es einwandfrei


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Da kauft man sich Dark Souls und was bekommt man? Dark Screen.


----------



## Lofaniel (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich habe daraufhin 2 Dinge getan:
- In der INI für den Grafikpatch kann man die Auflösungen "aktivieren"... Weiß nicht mehr sooo genau wie das ging, da ich das auch durch eine Forums - Anleitung gemacht hab
- Antialiasing ausgeschaltet

Was jetzt davon letztlich zum Erfolg geführt hat, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, aber jetzt läuft es prima...


----------

